# Me and Gypsy!



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well since we have been doing so good i thought i would just get a video and see what you guys think and what we can work on. 

...did not go as i planned! Gypsy was so...just not at her best. So instead of waiting till we do good again here is our ride. Just dont be mean. 

Here are somethings i noticed... 
Her tail set, is that normal? I dont usually watch it while i ride lol
my leg position is it to far back? 
Uhg! her head, she gets REALLY mad when a fly gets in her face, but yah usually its like that alot. 
My posting trot makes me sooo mad! What is going on with my lower leg, and i cant figure out how to fix it.
How are my legs at the canter? At least they are not all over the place like before. I was also having troubles sitting the canter, my back was killing me usually im way better and use my super glue.
So what do you guys see? 

OH! i also have GREAT news, i found a GOOD instructer, shes got silver,bronze medals a lot of good stuff under her belt. She is 3 hrs away but its worth it and for now i will only be able to take one lesson a month cause its expensive! But worth it, im sooooo excited.

Sorry the vid is so long, i tried to make it fun lol.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

What I see here is this:


Your lower leg is really lose. It needs to act like a wet dish rag on the side of the horse, not too tight, but firm and not swinging. Lots of work without stirrups on the longe perhaps will help strengthen your leg. Also, your heel looks kind of stiff. Stretching out your calf muscle will help. With a solid base of support, the rest should fall into place. With your posting trot, you should allow her movement to lift you up out of the saddle, and gently come back down as she does. This will prevent the common look of the legs swinging out on the rise. You should soften your elbows too, so your hands stay quiet as your are posting.

Your mare looks heavy on the forehand. That is probably the reason why her tail looks elevated, and she is tossing her head. You can tell when a horse is heavy because there will appear to be more horse behind the saddle, than in front, and won't appear to be balanced. The head is elevated, and the gaits are fast and uncollected. 

I hope this helps. I like how she moves!!!! You guys look great!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

great thanks! 

So ok how can i help by getting her off the forehand?
I will do more no stirrup work! 
I know what you mean by the gaits are fast! I even lunged her a good 20 mins before this and she was still super fast and full of rotten energy like her old self


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

To help get her working more off her hind end, and engaging, I would put her on doing some excersizes. 

Start off by warming up at the walk, asking for a good working walk. To ask for a halt, do a half halt (squeezing with your rein gently, and sitting deep as her inside hind touches the ground) and then asking for a halt. Set for a count of 3 and then ask for a back or a haunch turn. Alternate them, and alternate the count you do when you halt her, to keep her from anticipating. Also, another excersize I do too is a box. Walk 15 strides, and then do a 1/4 haunch turn. Concentrate on bend, into the direction you are going. These turns may not be perfect at first, but you have to get the muscles built up for her to carry herself and be more engaged. Try not to do any forehand work until she starts doing these excersizes smoothly and fluidly. Also, doing leg yields will work quite well; and doing this is great for warm up and cool down. 


You wont see results right away, because its muscle that she needs to build up. Correcting your posting, legs and hands will help her to carry herself as well. 

Having that energy is a good thing. You don't want her exhausted by the time you get on her, she won't learn anything but to dread being ridden. To keep things fresh, always ALWAYS release pressure after she does something correct, and after about 4 turns, let her walk on a long rein as a reward with lots of pets and scratches.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you mean a haunch turn like this? 



 
Cause Gypsy doesnt know that... 
she can do a hind end yield and a front end yield


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats a danged good haunch turn, but the horse is pivoting on the wrong foot. Its going in a backward motion. A proper pivot will be a forward motion, with the horse turning on the inside hind.

You teach your horse a haunch turn. Its easy. Teaching her new things will improve her education, and in turn her way of going once she strengthens her muscles. 

Teaching the haunch turn is so easy. You start on the ground, and ask the horse to turn away from you by yielding her front end. Only ask for the slightest give at first, and when she starts giving, praise her. Then, once she has it down pat, then start asking for more.

Do the same on the other side. Make sure you are giving her cues or aids at the girth, where your outside leg will be, and use your other hand by her head to simulate the inside rein.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

ok it should be easy, lol. she's a smart cookie and is picking a lot of this new clicker training stuff up so this shouldnt be hard.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I was only able to watch the beginning so far. Gotta wait until the boss goes home! The very first thing I saw was when you asked her for the initial trot, she threw her head up and trotted off on the forehand. I don't know if you were still warming her up, but your reins were really loose. Assuming that's her normal walk to trot depart, I will suggest transitions. First, establish light contact with her mouth at the walk. While no part of this involves cranking on her mouth, you still need a little contact or all your work will rush right out the front door so to speak. Ask for the trot. If she tosses her head and rushes into it, come back to a walk using your seat. Only involve the reins if she doesn't slow down to your stilled seat. A few more walk strides later, as for trot again. Keep doing this transition until she steps into the trot from behind and comes softly into your hands. Even then, only trot for a few strides and keep asking for transitions. If you do this properly, you'll find your reins have more slack in them each time. You should be able to feel her pushing herself with her hind legs. Like any other exercise, don't drill her to death, but do enough to get a positive result and then save it for another day. Good luck.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats not her normal transition into the trot, that was her "im back to being the crazy mare" I have been working a lot on trasition and they have gotten better lol except for the one going from trot to canter! 
Also since she did have that big rushy tude i exatrated with the reins, since she has fear of the bit, when she gets like that i would rather keep off the reins then having to much. And just use my body to tell her where,what she needs to do.

How did i look at the canter guys? I think its gotten better but im not sure...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Canter looked good to me. Nice still upper body, no pumping, quiet hands. Best I've seen in awhile. I finally got to watch the rest of it. She's doing everything possible to avoid that bit. I fully understand why you're using a loose rein. Why is she afraid of the bit? I like her overall movement. She's that teasing type. You know she can do it like a champ. She just make you really work for it!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

She does make you work hard! Um i dont know exactly why shes afraid of the bit but we do know she has had mouth damage. I have her in a french training snaffle the same kind my trainer was using on her. I dont know what kind of bit i could go into that would be easier.. 
Thanks for the complement on my canter! its really hard to sit her, even my trainer said so.

I will try and get vid of us on our good days!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If she'll let you look at her mouth, try to see if she has any damage to her bars. If there is damage, you might want to try a level 1 Myler bit. It provides extra clearance for the bars, and allows for more room for her tongue. She's really trying hard to avoid contact with the one that's there now. Any chance of going bitless for awhile?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ive thought about going bit less but i dont know how to do it with my bridle and right now i cant get a new bridle... I will look at her mouth the next time i can get to the barn. Hopefully i dont see anything. I will also look up the bridle you mentioned. Thanks


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok so i looked all around Gypsys mouth and couldnt see any red or scaring, just a lot of tounge action lol. I just dont know what to do about that....


----------

